# What are your favorite uncommon furry species?



## Cloverleaf (Dec 8, 2012)

That is, species that aren't wolves/foxes/dragons/cats/etc.

I love seeing stuff like genets and coatimundis.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 8, 2012)

Anything with hooves that isn't a horse.  Goats, cows, deer, the occasional moose, giraffes, etc.


----------



## Cloverleaf (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, deer are great. I like seeing ones that aren't just straight up white-tailed deer. Like the sika deer!


----------



## Lunar (Dec 8, 2012)

Irish elk.  Phuck yeah.

Or those Indian boars where the tusks grow through the roof of their mouths, and, if they get old enough, penetrate their skulls.  That'd be cool to see.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 8, 2012)

We seriously need more birds. I guess the beaks can be jarring for some people though. V_V


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 9, 2012)

I think there's a lot of potential in sheep. They're fluffy, cute, chubby, and have cool horns.

Also, saber-tooth tiger teeth are absolutely adorable. I would combine the two, but it's not working well in my mental mindspace. Maybe it's because giant fangs + horns just creates too much noise.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 9, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> We seriously need more birds. I guess the beaks can be jarring for some people though. V_V



Nothing like some hot penguin ass.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 9, 2012)

Eastern Chipmunks


----------



## Cloverleaf (Dec 9, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Eastern Chipmunks



I think you're biased, buddy!!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2012)

Babababababats!


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 9, 2012)

Reptiles don't get enough love here--we need more lizardmen. Also theropods with feathers. It makes me happy when people draw raptors with feathers.
Oh you want mammals? Well, any mammal that isn't a canine or a feline is pretty uncommon :V

Hell even dragons seem to be underrepresented, at least when it comes to fursuits at cons (outside cons and fursuits...and especially on da...yeah, there's a lot of dragons out there).


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 9, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> We seriously need more birds.


This. Avian characters can look pretty awesome


----------



## Zydala (Dec 9, 2012)

I heart me some rodents :3 hamsters, squirrels, pikas, degu...


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 9, 2012)

Humans.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 9, 2012)

Degus are the best species ever.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 9, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I guess the beaks can be jarring for some people though. V_V


What is there that could possibly offend anyone about beaks? People look at birds every day. Anyway, birds are teh smex.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 9, 2012)

Highland bulls. Rams, stags, squirrels. The list goes on.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 9, 2012)

i tend to enjoy lizard characters, i am quite fond of girly boy lizards :3


----------



## Streetcircus (Dec 9, 2012)

Sharks and alligators kick ass, and not enough anthros are badasses. If ever a character isn't dripping with adorableness, he's a confusedly designed dragon-hybrid who is loyal to his friends and would never let anyone hurt the ones he loves, which makes him a wuss anyways.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2012)

Rodents and Lagomorphs are p. cool guys.


----------



## L-A-N-T-A (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd love to see more moths and chinchillas.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2012)

Bees/hornets. Specifically mechanical ones. On fire. That shoot a lot of bullets. And are angry. Preferably for no reason.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 9, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Bees/hornets. Specifically mechanical ones. On fire. That shoot a lot of bullets. And are angry. Preferably for no reason.


They can shoot bullet bees.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> They can shoot bullet bees.


Thousands of them at once!!! 8D


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2012)

I quite like kangaroos


----------



## Milotarcs (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, my own fursona is based off a character I created for a book in 7th grade. It was the only original part of the book. It's called a milotar. It looks a little like a tabby, but only in the views of stripe patterns. I call it a Milotar.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 9, 2012)

Sergals, raptors, and birds of prey i guess.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 9, 2012)

Sergals. (If that counts as an _uncommon_ furry species xD)
But other than that i like alot of the deer's ive been seeing. Quite like birds aswell.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 9, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Bees/hornets. Specifically mechanical ones. On fire. That shoot a lot of bullets. And are angry. Preferably for no reason.



I've fapped to anthropomorphic bees once.



Vukasin said:


> This. Avian characters can look pretty awesome



The only reason I'm uncomfortable with avian characters is because no matter what, they are either going to be anatomically incorrect or just downright retarded.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2012)

Saliva said:


> The only reason I'm uncomfortable with avian characters is because no matter what, they are either going to be anatomically incorrect or just downright retarded.


No matter what, every furry species is anatomically incorrect. Except purely anthropomorphic species such as sergals.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2012)

Also those silly alien furs.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 9, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> No matter what, every furry species is anatomically incorrect. Except purely anthropomorphic species such as sergals.



Were sergals originally feral? I did not know that.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Were sergals originally feral? I did not know that.


I don't think so, though I don't know for sure.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Dec 9, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Babababababats!


This. Then I have a reason to go to conventions dressed as Raoul Duke!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> This. Then I have a reason to go to conventions dressed as Raoul Duke!


Heheh, I see at least one dude every other con or so dressed as him,  goto FC and you can chase me around with a fly swatter XD


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 9, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> No matter what, every furry species is anatomically incorrect. Except purely anthropomorphic species such as sergals.



Sergals are the master race.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 9, 2012)

Anything that isn't one of the common species or special snowflakes is great. I'd love to see more sloths, tortoises, and crabs. I'm also down with more birds. Beaks are one of my favorite features about them.

Actually now that I think about it I want to see more dinosaurs. I know that's one of the more popular species, but still. I don't see them enough. 

I really like yours Cloverleaf, original and adorable.


----------



## Joey (Dec 9, 2012)

Birds!!


----------



## LemonJayde (Dec 9, 2012)

Again, I like the avian type and the hoofed animals. (other than ponies). I also like them dragons, but those aren't as uncommon. Caracal cats are amazing, too. Hybrid cat-goats could use more love, too


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 9, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> What is there that could possibly offend anyone about beaks? People look at birds every day. Anyway, birds are teh smex.



I've heard that a few people consider them a challenge to draw. I love a challenge myself but I suppose everyone is different. 

You see gryphons a lot though. Maybe fuzzy animals are more 'comfortzone' material?


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 9, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> You see gryphons a lot though. Maybe fuzzy animals are more 'comfortzone' material?


There's totes a homophilia aspect. Mammals are popular in part because they're at least similar to us humans. Similar life histories and general body layouts. Birds fly, they don't have eyebrows, teats, or hands. They're just another degree 'foreign' past other mammals. I love birds don't get me wrong, I'm just saying those might be some reasons why they are under represented.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 9, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> There's totes a homophilia aspect. Mammals are popular in part because they're at least similar to us humans. Similar life histories and general body layouts. Birds fly, they don't have eyebrows, teats, or hands. They're just another degree 'foreign' past other mammals. I love birds don't get me wrong, I'm just saying those might be some reasons why they are under represented.



Exactly...

Also, reading about the no eyebrows and teats thing...fish are also hard to come across. Well, you *do *see an occasional shark of course but no pufferfish or exotic sea creatures. :CUnless you count Spongebob characters. Seacucumber ftw!!! :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 9, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Also, reading about the no eyebrows and teats thing...fish are also hard to come across. Well, you *do *see an occasional shark of course but no pufferfish or exotic sea creatures. :C


Mhm. Deep sea organisms and especially most invertebrates are about as not-human as anything can be. I can pretty easily imagine being a cat or a mole, but being a quahog is a bit beyond my imagination 

It would be pretty cool to see an uprising of sea-based 'sonas. You'd have to get creative, but it could happen.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 9, 2012)

Saliva said:


> The only reason I'm uncomfortable with avian characters is because no matter what, they are either going to be anatomically incorrect or just downright retarded.



Goddamn feathers for fingers really grinds my gears.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 9, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> I think you're biased, buddy!!


Platypus
Capybara
...


----------



## Rinz (Dec 9, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Goddamn feathers for fingers really grinds my gears.


I think feathers for fingers is kinda cute o.o

Guess it depends the style of the artist, though.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 9, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Goddamn feathers for fingers really grinds my gears.


YEah. Increasingly I like to see avians with a human body shape, including arms, but then with wings on their back. Or integrated into their human-like arms.

Sometimes Feather Fingers can be used well. For instance Lord Shen can use his feathers like hands, but it never gets to where the viewer is like "Whaaat? No!" They kind of ignore the feather fingers so it doesn't grind my gears so much.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2012)

Saliva said:


> I've fapped to anthropomorphic bees once.



They're more fun to fight in a ship.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 9, 2012)

Bugs.
Snakes.
Serval cats, sand cats, and fennec foxes.
Angler fish and nudibranchs.
Xenomorphs.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 9, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> fennec foxes



These aren't uncommon.


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 9, 2012)

Saliva said:


> The only reason I'm uncomfortable with avian characters is because no matter what, they are either going to be anatomically incorrect or just downright retarded.


Is there such a thing as anatomically correct anthros though?


----------



## Ryuu (Dec 9, 2012)

I think there is a wide variety already... no need to make things too overly complicated .... Then again... i have a complicated sona.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 9, 2012)

Kangaroos, maybe rams.


----------



## Ramses (Dec 9, 2012)

Dolphins.

To quote the song,
"I wish I could swim
Like dolphins,
Like dolphins can swim."

Also, rams. I've seen a few, but you would think that rams would be as popular as wolves. Well, I think that, anyway.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 9, 2012)

This fandom needs more love for demons, gargoyles, and aliens, just simply designs that can appeal to the whole furry crowd.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 9, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> This fandom needs more love for demons, gargoyles, and aliens, just simply designs that can appeal to the whole furry crowd.


Yeah I like that idea. Good ground for creativity there.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> Bugs.
> Snakes.
> Serval cats, sand cats, and fennec foxes.
> Angler fish and nudibranchs.
> Xenomorphs.


I have a neon green and black nudi in my reef tank.  It's purrrrdy.
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mdnmcpWF2Q1rxyvj1o5_500.jpg


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 9, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I have a neon green and black nudi in my reef tank.  It's purrrrdy.
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mdnmcpWF2Q1rxyvj1o5_500.jpg


That's adorable!

I'd love to get some if I had the money to invest in a proper aquarium. Those, and some anemones. Alas, I do not.
(And I pretty much plan to get a tarantula as my next pet, whenever that happens, anyway.)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2012)

You have to be really careful with nudis,  if you stress em out or have a fish that fucks with em they release a toxin that will wipe out everything in the tank.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah. If I had a tank with them, I probably wouldn't really put fish in there, anyway. I'm not much of a fish person, except for maybe eels, but I wouldn't put them in something like that.
Are all of them toxic? Because I've read that some of them aren't.


----------



## Ames (Dec 9, 2012)

Ancient psychic tandem war elephants.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 9, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Yeah I like that idea. Good ground for creativity there.



Check out this demon girl design. It's by Chalo, the creator of Las Lindas.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 10, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> Yeah. If I had a tank with them, I probably wouldn't really put fish in there, anyway. I'm not much of a fish person, except for maybe eels, but I wouldn't put them in something like that.
> Are all of them toxic? Because I've read that some of them aren't.


All the "psychedelic" colored ones are.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 10, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> YEah. Increasingly I like to see avians with a human body shape, including arms, but then with wings on their back. Or integrated into their human-like arms.
> 
> Sometimes Feather Fingers can be used well. For instance Lord Shen can use his feathers like hands, but it never gets to where the viewer is like "Whaaat? No!" They kind of ignore the feather fingers so it doesn't grind my gears so much.



Agreed i think they look cool, but i just cant help this nagging thing in my head dragging away the realism of it -_-


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 11, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> Kangaroos, maybe rams.



Hiya there.  

You know there are like...no cervines out there.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh I forgot Crux'
Crux is a cool species. I'd like to see more of them around.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 11, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Were sergals originally feral? I did not know that.


No. But they're made to look like anthropomorphics. That's why I said purely. I know I forgot the fine details of the word anthro, because I just associate it with humanoid beast races.


----------



## HexGoat (Dec 11, 2012)

Goats! We have a wide variety and can be cute or terrifying.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 11, 2012)

Citras <3


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 11, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> That's adorable!
> 
> I'd love to get some if I had the money to invest in a proper aquarium. Those, and some anemones. Alas, I do not.
> (And I pretty much plan to get a tarantula as my next pet, whenever that happens, anyway.)



What species?
Currently keep one tarantula along with a couple of hundred other bugs and spiders 
Here's my tarantula.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 11, 2012)

Not sure how "uncommon" they are (don't see many of them myself), but I'd have to say bats... any kind of bat will do. :3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 11, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> What species?
> Currently keep one tarantula along with a couple of hundred other bugs and spiders
> Here's my tarantula.


Shes gorgeous!


----------



## Cloverleaf (Dec 11, 2012)

HexGoat said:


> Goats! We have a wide variety and can be cute or terrifying.



What are some cool goat varieties?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

The ones that can rock climb like a mutha fugga


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh yeah, what about Oryxes?


----------



## Mittens (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd say that there aren't enough seals or sea lions. They're pretty awesome.


----------



## Cloverleaf (Dec 12, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> Oh yeah, what about Oryxes?


Yes! Good! Those are good!


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 12, 2012)

I guess I don't see too many rams which is a shame.


----------



## Furryjones (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd like to see more people create entirely new creatures, not just hybridized versions of earth creatures. Sorry just my opinion


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 14, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> I'd like to see more people create entirely new creatures, not just hybridized versions of earth creatures. Sorry just my opinion



Which tends to lead to them inevitably looking similar to another creature...and then you get people who claim to have invented a particular concept sending their army of suck-ups to chase them out of the fnadom.


----------



## Deo (Dec 14, 2012)

Boars, tahrs, bison, tenrecs, insects, tasmanian devils, tayras, non-vampire bats, reptiles, amphibians, tardigrades, hog badgers, bush dogs, primates, musk deer, muntjac, giant bushy tailed cloud rat, dingiso, Borneo Bay cat, bearded pigs, markhor, binturong, tiger beetle, mantis shrimp, praying mantids, etc.

I think we should really push for more insects in the fandom, just think about how it will kill cub porn, because fuck if I know of anyone who will fap to larvae.



Furryjones said:


> I'd like to see more people create entirely  new creatures, not just hybridized versions of earth creatures. Sorry  just my opinion


You could start by not creating some bastardized hairy Godzilla with an  extra set of eyes. Rather than, you know, be angry at people for making  hybrids like a grumpy hypocrite.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 14, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> I'd like to see more people create entirely new creatures, not just hybridized versions of earth creatures. Sorry just my opinion


y u no like batwolf1?1?!


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 14, 2012)

Most hybrids I've seen on FA look either like a recolor of one of the animals they claim they're a hybrid of while shunning the other animal they're a hybrid of out or they just look plain stupid. You don't have to search hard in this thread to see my point.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 14, 2012)

Meerkat, skinks, bearded dragons


----------



## Deo (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd rather see more mongooses than meerkats. The Lion King sort of flooded us with cartoon meerkats and moongooses are a thousand times more badass.


----------



## Namba (Dec 14, 2012)

Deo said:


> I'd rather see more mongooses than meerkats. The Lion King sort of flooded us with cartoon meerkats and moongooses are a thousand times more badass.



Mongooses (mongeese??) are badass.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 14, 2012)

Bats and, pardon my french, non-whorish cows. It seems like most users on FA only use a cow fursona as an excuse to do "my milkshake brings all the furries to the yard" and have them constantly deep throating something or are squirting milk in some random drooling mutt's face. I like cows and it's disappointing when a cow fursona only gets used for murr/yiff/ect fantasies.

I wouldn't mind seeing some neat bird or reptile 'sonas too.


----------



## Rukani (Dec 15, 2012)

Birdies and INTERESTING hybrids, not just a wolf with a fox. Combine a hippo with a spider, tuna with a gryphon or a giraffe with a computer monitor and I shall be very happy.


----------



## Retro (Dec 15, 2012)

Otters and bats are nice.


----------



## Rosmary Petals (Dec 15, 2012)

We need BIRDS!
I also love seeing dragons with fur... All the dragon furries I have seen look the same except for colors, I like the dragons that look different and unique


----------



## wolfstyle (Dec 20, 2012)

uncommon? how about insect sonas? i would like to see some,im working on a spider but i only just done the head,he kind of looks like a insect armored ninja at the moment:3
are there any other sectisonas around cuz i have not seen any


----------



## Lisforlove (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, i really like birds, they are my favorite un-common furry.

There are not enough of them. >.<


----------



## badlands (Dec 20, 2012)

more of the 'strange' animals

Pangolins for example:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 20, 2012)

Ohh that's cool, never seen one of those before


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 20, 2012)

There was a muskrat by the lake we live next to i've grown rather fond of.

plus flying foxes. no not foxes with wings, these:




okay i saw this pic and coudln't not post it...LOOK AT THE CUTE. LOOK AT IT.




I WANT ONE NOW.


----------



## Tigercougar (Dec 21, 2012)

Birds. To me, if they are drawn in the right way, a bird anthro can be just as attractive as a fox or a wolf.

...Am I alone in thinking the villain peacock from Kung Fu Panda 2 is handsome?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Dec 21, 2012)

Need more goblin sharks.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 21, 2012)

Tigercougar said:


> Birds. To me, if they are drawn in the right way, a bird anthro can be just as attractive as a fox or a wolf.
> 
> ...Am I alone in thinking the villain peacock from Kung Fu Panda 2 is handsome?



No...no you are not.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 21, 2012)

Draconequus


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 21, 2012)

Giant Isopods.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 21, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> Giant Isopods.


Im pretty sure I saw people eating those on Bizzare Foods D:


----------



## Validuz (Dec 21, 2012)

Something other than Canines/Felines/Avians. And i it's 'uncommon' in the fandom :V
I'd really like to see a badass deer or armadillo of some kind though.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 21, 2012)

i've always had this strange fascination with reindeer, even when it's not christmas.

when i was younger i was obsessed with unicorns.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 21, 2012)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> i've always had this strange fascination with reindeer, even when it's not christmas.
> 
> when i was younger i was obsessed with unicorns.



Reindeer are good. 

Also I think there is a difference between 'uncommon furry species' and 'incredibly obscure species to the point they are barely recogniseable as furry'.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 22, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Reindeer are good.
> 
> Also I think there is a difference between 'uncommon furry species' and 'incredibly obscure species to the point they are barely recogniseable as furry'.


angler fish. that would make a sweet fursuit.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 22, 2012)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> angler fish. that would make a sweet fursuit.



It would creep young ones out, though. D:
And I personally like deer, though they are not very uncommon, I think?


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 22, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> It would creep young ones out, though. D:
> And I personally like deer, though they are not very uncommon, I think?


hmmm...a cute angler fish...sounds like a challenge! 

yeah maybe not, but i'm very new to the fandom and so far the most common ones i've seen seem to be canines and felines. Also, i said _rein_deer, which i would think would be somewhat uncommon outside of the holiday season, but like i said, i'm new so maybe there are some reindeer floating around here


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 22, 2012)

Okapis, giraffes (though, fursuits would be odd), sugar gliders, koalas, kangaroos.  I don't see very many of either of these species.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 22, 2012)

Silvaris said:


> Okapis, giraffes (though, fursuits would be odd), sugar gliders, koalas, kangaroos.  I don't see very many of either of these species.


i immediately thought of the giraffe costumes from the broadway lion king.
sugar gliders would be too cute to exist.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Dec 23, 2012)

Lombax!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 23, 2012)

My fursona used to be a lombax, yet I soon got annoyed of people asking "WTF's a lombax" and having to explain it to them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2012)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> angler fish. that would make a sweet fursuit.



I think it would look more like one of the monsters from doctor who.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 23, 2012)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> angler fish. that would make a sweet fursuit.


Battle Beasts did it!







I'm actually seriously thinking of making a sloth fursona/character. I love sloths and I don't see too many of them in the fandom.


----------



## thebronychip (Dec 23, 2012)

i'd say deer and if it counts what ever the tqbf guy is i think its half pinata  ( does that even count?)


----------



## idejtauren (Dec 23, 2012)

Silvaris said:


> Okapis, giraffes (though, fursuits would be odd), sugar gliders, koalas, kangaroos.  I don't see very many of either of these species.



I love giraffes too.
Don't see many of those. (although I know of some)


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 23, 2012)

I know I already posted deer, but damnit, there need to be more anthro-owls too.
More, I say! o ^ o


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 23, 2012)

rabbits? kangaroos? Hedgehogs?


----------



## NewYork (Dec 23, 2012)

Ever heard of a dhole? That would be right up my alley...


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2012)

NewYork said:


> Ever heard of a dhole? That would be right up my alley...



I didn't know what this was until you mentioned it.


----------



## NewYork (Dec 23, 2012)

You learn something every day... 

Now its part of my fursona but I never knew what dholes were until months ago.


----------



## idejtauren (Dec 23, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> I know I already posted deer, but damnit, there need to be more anthro-owls too.
> More, I say! o ^ o



Owls?
Can't say I've seen any of those.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 23, 2012)

NewYork said:


> You learn something every day...
> 
> Now its part of my fursona but I never knew what dholes were until months ago.



Hadnt heard of them before either, i blame the shitty trash animal shows on TV, they always show the same goddamn species, no variety.

They look kidna cool, like a fox/wolf, a wox, or a folf.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 23, 2012)

idejtauren said:


> Owls?
> Can't say I've seen any of those.



There are some, but not a lot.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 23, 2012)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> rabbits?


lol


			
				FA search: rabbit said:
			
		

> Search results (1 - 60 of 88996)


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2012)

I personally would like to see a few more squirrels. They're probably not_ that_ rare, but still. 



Ansitru said:


> There are some, but not a lot.



Just have to say that naming it 'bubo' instantly made me think of bubonic plague.


----------



## Deo (Dec 24, 2012)

No one ever likes tenrecs as much as I like tenrecs.










 Tahr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tayra






 Tardigrade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bush dogs are really cute





 musk deer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 muntjac





 cloud rat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bearded pig





 Binturong


----------



## Deo (Dec 24, 2012)

MARKHOR


----------



## Monster. (Dec 24, 2012)

Velvet worms.






They're cool because they slither veeeeeeeeeeeeery slowly up to their prey and give them a little _poke_. If the prey doesn't move, they give them a little _poke_ again for like ten seconds. And then if they still don't react, they puke up slime all over them and devour them. There's even a species that live in family units and they sit on each other to assert dominance. I seriously can't even stand it it's so fucking cute oh my god.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Dec 24, 2012)

The humble Manatee


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 24, 2012)

Woodpeckers! I think I'm one of, uh... 3 

Also aye-ayes get no love, aye-ayes need more love


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Woodpeckers! I think I'm one of, uh... 3
> 
> Also aye-ayes get no love, aye-ayes need more love



Even in their Native madagascar Aye-ayes are killed because people think they are witchy horrible things.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 24, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Even in their Native madagascar Aye-ayes are killed because people think they are witchy horrible things.



Wow, forever alone I guess. OT it'd be nice to see more mountain goats in the fandom.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 24, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Wow, forever alone I guess. OT it'd be nice to see more mountain goats in the fandom.


I read that as "mutant goats," which would be AWESOME


----------



## thebronychip (Dec 24, 2012)

i think my new favorite is chipmunks they are so cute :3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 24, 2012)

thebronychip said:


> i think my new favorite is chipmunks they are so cute :3


----------



## thebronychip (Dec 25, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


>


SEE? so cute :3


----------



## starcandy12 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'd love to see a quoll or a rock wallaby, or some other marsupial that's not a kangaroo or koala (actually, I haven't seen a koala either).


----------



## Deo (Dec 26, 2012)

starcandy12 said:


> I'd love to see a quoll or a rock wallaby, or some other marsupial that's not a kangaroo or koala (actually, I haven't seen a koala either).



You rang?


----------



## starcandy12 (Dec 26, 2012)

Deo said:


> You rang?



You are automatically awesome.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 26, 2012)

My favorite would have to be sabre tooth tiger/cat which ever you prefer.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2012)

TrinityWolfess said:


> My favorite would have to be sabre tooth tiger/cat which ever you prefer.



On this note, more paleospecies!


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 26, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> On this note, more paleospecies!



I didn't know there was a sub species ^_^ My bf who isn't a fur but told me what his fursona would be and it was a sabre tooth. I never even have thought of that and I love the idea of it now.


----------



## Deo (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you, I'll be here being a Tasmanian devil person thing all week.




TrinityWolfess said:


> I didn't know there was a sub species ^_^ My bf who isn't a fur but told me what his fursona would be and it was a sabre tooth. I never even have thought of that and I love the idea of it now.



"Paleospecies" meaning extinct animals or animals existing long ago seen in the fossil record, not genus or subspecies. Though there are many different types of "sabre toothed" cat in prehistoric eras. 

I want some Gomphotheres.
Just sayin'.





Or Thylacoleo Carnefex






Kaprosuchus saharicus











*Arsinoitherium
*


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 26, 2012)

This totally got me very interested in prehistoric. I saw a show on the discovery channel...( I believe) and they were showing prehistoric wolves.


----------



## badlands (Dec 26, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> On this note, more paleospecies!



you rang? 

although, i don't think any kind of wolf counts (even extinct ones) due to the fact there's so many of us in the fandom...

anyway, Entelodonts aka: hell pigs






i honestly think these were one of the coolest animals ever to have lived


----------



## Jesie (Dec 26, 2012)

Deo said:


> Kaprosuchus saharicus



HOLY SHIT. LOOK AT THAT SWEET ASS MOTHERFUCKER.

Man if I were skinnyer I'd be all over that like a fat man on a ice cream cake.


But for now, a fat lazy alligator best suits me.


----------



## Ramses (Dec 26, 2012)

Elephants.

Razorbacks.

Dinosaurs.

Mongooses! 
From wikipedia:
"The mongoose emits a high-pitched noise, commonly known as giggling, when it mates. Giggling is also heard during courtship."


----------



## Tigercougar (Dec 26, 2012)

Out of all the wolves, the maned wolf doesn't get much attention. Beautiful animal.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 28, 2012)

Tigercougar said:


> Out of all the wolves, the maned wolf doesn't get much attention. Beautiful animal.


My friend is actually working on a maned wolf sona right now.

as far as domestic dogs, i'd love to see a weenie dog =P they could like, wear pants with a REALLY low crotch...


----------



## YuPuffin (Dec 29, 2012)

I went to the zoo yesterday and it occurred to me that we need more porcupines... I don't think I've ever seen one (but I haven't looked very hard).


----------



## Ryu Deacon (Dec 29, 2012)

Do pterodactyls and Eels count?


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 29, 2012)

YuPuffin said:


> I went to the zoo yesterday and it occurred to me that we need more porcupines... I don't think I've ever seen one (but I haven't looked very hard).


no but we have plenty of hedgehogs...hyuk hyuk hyuk


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2012)

2212 document results of 'porcupine' on furaffinity

35178 document results of 'hedgehog', but seemingly only because of the popularity of sonic the hedgehog.


----------



## nonconformist (Dec 29, 2012)

Koalas. Pterodactyls.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Dec 30, 2012)

I do not know if this would fall under a "uncommon" furry species, but I am fond of Jakkai's from the Slightly Damned webcomic made by Chu. Rhea is a awesome character that reminds me of raichu crossed with a marsupial.


----------



## nonconformist (Dec 30, 2012)

I've never even heard of a good forty percent of the species mentioned on here.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2012)

nonconformist said:


> I've never even heard of a good forty percent of the species mentioned on here.



Evidently favourite is a biword for obscure.


----------



## partypaws (Aug 20, 2013)

..pangolins f yeah


----------



## Remba Hatari (Aug 20, 2013)

Fossa, Bushbaby, Tasmanian devil, Owls...


.... so cute!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 20, 2013)

Citras, Genets and Blue Jays to name a few.


----------



## Nashida (Aug 20, 2013)

Citras and bats for me. I only know maybe 3 or 4 folks with bat-sonas, or a hybrid with bat bits (like d.batty here or my own Vender, who is a dragon-cat-bat hybrid).


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 21, 2013)

partypaws said:


> ..pangolins f yeah


All the way


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 21, 2013)

For me, any kind of insects, and spiders. Ooh, and maybe scorpions. Anything along those lines really.

I had planned to make an amphipod fursona to help me remember stuff for marine biology, but that exam came and went with nothing drawn.


----------



## Icky (Aug 21, 2013)

The birds. All of the birds.

Also, aquatic mammals have always been kinda neat, and they're rarely seen outside of weeeeeird porn art.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 21, 2013)

Ferrets, Raccoons, Red Pandas and Mice.
And skunks!
I don't know anyone within these species. (cept Saliva!)


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 21, 2013)

Sergals, weasels, otters, and I guess lemurs too.

Oh and burds. Everybody loves buuurds (except for ornithophobics).


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 21, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Sergals, weasels, otters, and I guess lemurs too.
> 
> Oh and burds. Everybody loves buuurds (except for ornithophobics).



There's sergals and otters everywhere bro!


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 21, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Ferrets, Raccoons, Red Pandas


Yes YESSSSSSSS-



Ji-Ji said:


> and Mice.



NO
NO
NO


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 21, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> NO
> NO
> NO



But some are cute..


----------



## HorweilkTheSnail (Aug 21, 2013)

I like the Rose wolf snail. I have never met any other rose wolf snail in my time as a furry.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 21, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> There's sergals and otters everywhere bro!


Compared to canines? They're uncommon. Maybe I'm thinking suit-wise.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 21, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Compared to canines? They're uncommon. Maybe I'm thinking suit-wise.


Maybe, I'm thinking social wise.. I seem to know a few. 
I secretly worry the wolfs and otters are taking over.


----------



## Icky (Aug 21, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Sergals, weasels, otters, and I guess lemurs too.
> 
> Oh and burds. Everybody loves buuurds (except for ornithophobics).



Yeah, sergals are pretty damn common, and there's almost as many otters as foxes here.

Burds, though.



Ji-Ji said:


> Maybe, I'm thinking social wise.. I seem to know a few.
> I secretly worry the wolfs and otters are taking over.



...The wolves have always been on top. How can they take over?


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't see many fish things. CC's bass is about the closest thing though he claims he's no furry.


----------



## Tao (Aug 22, 2013)

Water bear is awwwweeeesome!

Also drakes and ampitheres.


----------



## 0rang3 (Aug 22, 2013)

Penguin, goat, sea lion, sheeo and panda.


----------



## badnewsbear (Aug 22, 2013)

i guess an insect cant be furry


----------



## Abbi Normal (Aug 22, 2013)

Sure they can. Ever look at close-up photos of a moth?

I'd like to second goats too. But I may be biased, as I'm married to a goat.

Out of curiosity, how common would you say hyenas are? Because clearly the answer is "not enough, never enough", but I _would _say that.


----------



## Icky (Aug 22, 2013)

Abbi Normal said:


> Sure they can. Ever look at close-up photos of a moth?
> 
> I'd like to second goats too. But I may be biased, as I'm married to a goat.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how common would you say hyenas are? Because clearly the answer is "not enough, never enough", but I _would _say that.



I'd say they're sorta uncommon. Certainly not rare, but at about the same level of popularity as birds and whatnot. There really should be more, they always seem to be interesting characters.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 22, 2013)

rabbits I guess.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2013)

badnewsbear said:


> i guess an insect cant be furry



...
lolwut

Who told you THIS garbage? xD


----------



## Aulendra (Aug 26, 2013)

Red pandas. I can't believe they don't get more love considering they look like mother nature and Deviantart had a baby. Bright red fur, adorable teddy bear faces, cat ears (with fur tufts!) and a long, fluffy striped tail. So. Cute.

 Also throwing in a vote for roos and their kin. I'd say deer too, but they don't seem nearly as rare as they used to be.


----------



## Mystery117 (Jan 12, 2018)

do pokemon count? owo


----------



## Vin Vermeer (Jan 12, 2018)

Cloverleaf said:


> That is, species that aren't wolves/foxes/dragons/cats/etc.
> 
> I love seeing stuff like genets and coatimundis.



I'd love to see some more goat and sheep fursonas! The ones I've seen do it very well.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 12, 2018)

More hyenas and beavers please


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 12, 2018)

This sexy ass


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 12, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> This sexy ass


I concur


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 13, 2018)

Damn, that necro...

Anyway - monkeys, hyenas, jaguars and bunnies.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 13, 2018)

eurasian snow goblin


----------



## TheFoxFreedom (Jan 13, 2018)

Birds ^^


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 13, 2018)

TheFoxFreedom said:


> Birds ^^


I second this


----------



## SugarCrimes (Jan 14, 2018)

Hmmm my mainsonas are both Uncommon animals I think??
One of em' is a sheep, my second main is an Ili pika, whiiich is a kind of bunny tbh :b


----------



## Simo (Jan 15, 2018)

Monogoose, weasels, raccoons, badgers, groundhogs, and beavers. 

And a few Fossa and some lemurs would be nice, too.


----------



## Astus (Jan 15, 2018)

Peregrine falcons


Oh also Goliath bird eating spiders


Edit: And snails O.O


----------



## Simo (Jan 15, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Peregrine falcons
> 
> 
> Oh also Goliath bird eating spiders
> ...



Snails are sorta funny!

And can make a cute 'sona. I recall doing this transformation RP, whereas I captured a mouthy French dragon, and transformed him into a pretty snail, with a nice, colorful shell! Of course, he was not initially happy, but it was only temporary : )


----------



## dogryme6 (Jan 17, 2018)

Streetcircus said:


> Sharks and alligators kick ass, and not enough anthros are badasses. If ever a character isn't dripping with adorableness, he's a confusedly designed dragon-hybrid who is loyal to his friends and would never let anyone hurt the ones he loves, which makes him a wuss anyways.


JEEEZ MAN!!! I'm not THAT wimpy  I hurt my friends all the time!  (Or at least my fake ones )


Monster. said:


> Velvet worms.
> They're cool because they slither veeeeeeeeeeeeery slowly up to their prey and give them a little _poke_. If the prey doesn't move, they give them a little _poke_ again for like ten seconds. And then if they still don't react, they puke up slime all over them and devour them. There's even a species that live in family units and they sit on each other to assert dominance. I seriously can't even stand it it's so fucking cute oh my god.


Those remind me of some certain worm enemies from the Oddworld games...

If you want my vote? Rats. But some nicer, cleaner ones. Rats are cute to me, for some reason, even if they terrify others.
Want something more rare? maybe water buffalo or something.
Want the rarest thing I can think of? Fine you can have it!
Axolotl. Absolutely adorable little pink lizards.




And I think we could do with a few more fursonas of these. Plus they're called mexican salamanders, so that's interesting.


----------



## modfox (Jan 17, 2018)

Meerkat


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 17, 2018)

Bats! that is why my fursona is one. Whats not to love about them, big ears, huge wings and best of all, they sleep hanging from a branch. 

The second one would be a Mole, they are cute and I honestly never saw anyone with a mole fursona. I tried to make one myself but just couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jan 18, 2018)

Broccoli was an uncommon one


----------



## The Furry Of Furries (Jan 25, 2018)

I like blue canine furries idk why i was actually gonna be one but it was too expensive so i just got a panther head instead and im gonna get a tail i already have pawsbut yeah i like blue canines


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2018)

Huh, it'd be cool to see an Armadillo. Don't think I ever have, in the fandom.

Have seen a Pangolin, but also very rare.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Deer.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Pigeon? Any pigeons in the fandom? Or fish?


----------



## Akinyi (Jan 26, 2018)

Insects are always interesting, I saw a mantis recently and the art was beautiful.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 26, 2018)

Ewoks  count?

;3


----------



## Simo (Jan 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Ewoks  count?
> 
> ;3



Huh. Good question. Somebody here was gonna make a fursona out of that burd thing in the new Star Wars film, what's it called? ......Ah, OK, A Porg.

All I could think it sure did look plump and tasty; BBG Porg, Pulled Porg sandwiches, Porg and beans, Rotisserie Porg.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 4, 2018)

Anteater.


----------



## Wollymon (Feb 6, 2018)

I like it when people combine scales and fur on a character

a furry-scaley hybrid

birds are also nice


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Pallas cat.


----------



## TheRabbitFollower (Feb 8, 2018)

Goats, deer and uncommon hybrids!


----------



## chistota (Feb 8, 2018)

my OC is a Sand Cat, I have not seen many other small wildcats, you see a lot of lions and tigers but not the smaller and lesser known cats. I would like to see more characters that are unusual cat species.


----------



## Marziipanz (Feb 8, 2018)

Ambriel said:


> Goats, deer and uncommon hybrids!



I love goats! If I saw a goat Fursona I would go bonkers over them.


----------



## TheRabbitFollower (Feb 8, 2018)

Marziipanz said:


> I love goats! If I saw a goat Fursona I would go bonkers over them.


I’ve got a couple! I just haven’t posted any of them yet; Goats are my favorite animals!


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 8, 2018)

Marziipanz said:


> I love goats! If I saw a goat Fursona I would go bonkers over them.



I'm half goat :3

Does that mean you'll go half bonkers?


----------



## Marziipanz (Feb 8, 2018)

Ambriel said:


> I’ve got a couple! I just haven’t posted any of them yet; Goats are my favorite animals!



Awe, you should share them with everyone.
I for one would be very interested in meeting them! <3



ResolutionBlaze said:


> I'm half goat :3
> 
> Does that mean you'll go half bonkers?



Heh, perhaps. It all depends~


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 8, 2018)

Marziipanz said:


> Awe, you should share them with everyone.
> I for one would be very interested in meeting them! <3
> 
> 
> ...



Depends on what?


----------



## Marziipanz (Feb 9, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Depends on what?



What goat parts you’ve got. :’)


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 9, 2018)

Marziipanz said:


> What goat parts you’ve got. :’)



Horns, nose, fur, tail, and eyes are all 100% goat.


----------



## Fiesta (Feb 9, 2018)

weasels, and sheepies


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 9, 2018)

This one time, I saw a cabbage, a ketchup, a sundae and a cake, so those.


----------



## dogryme6 (Feb 9, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> This one time, I saw a cabbage, a ketchup, a sundae and a cake, so those.


Are you high? Although come to think of it that would make a great adult TV show...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 9, 2018)

dogryme6 said:


> Are you high?


Definitely, but even that doesn't excuse the fact those fursonas were on this very forum.


----------



## Marziipanz (Feb 9, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Horns, nose, fur, tail, and eyes are all 100% goat.



Then you receive 100% bonkers. Those are aome of my favorite parts


----------



## Br3a (Feb 9, 2018)

Deer


----------



## Baalf (Feb 9, 2018)

I have hundreds of favorite animals, and I must say that the two most common animas for fursonas: Foxes and Wolves: are not on my list of 100 Favorites. Frankly, my favorite furries are, more or less, going to be based on my favorite animals.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Hyenas. Because Nos Hyena.


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (Feb 13, 2018)

Avalis, sergals and birds/gryphons, but I'm sure avalis will become common in the same way as DADs (but not as popular) in a few years time since they're a sfw specie but with no strict rules regarding how they're supposed to look like.
What I'm saying might be stupid, you tell me xD


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

Reptiles and avians.
Literally dinosaurs, so, by birthright the world is ours.


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 15, 2018)

The ones not being turned into abominable snowman fetish rotting abortions of art.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 17, 2018)

Witches/Mages/Wizards/Demons/ Succubuses/Insucubuses/Sirens/Banshees. /Fairies/Werecats/Meremaids/Kelpie Water Horses/Water Horses.


----------



## Papasaurus (Feb 17, 2018)

Not sure if this has been mentioned but dinosaurs. Maybe I'm saying this because I am one but yeah, not many of us in the scaley department but lots of dragons, kobolds, lizard, crocs/gators, etc.


----------



## RollerRobert (Feb 23, 2018)

Personally I adore antelopes! Especially oryxes, they're such handsome animals and I find the anthro designs awesome

I've seen a few sea-creature anthros around too which looked stunning!! Seriously, I immediately fall in love with anyone who can pull of such a character


----------

